# X-Ray



## elapid68 (Oct 29, 2006)

I've heard of Butterflies in the stomach before but...............


----------



## SlothHead (Oct 29, 2006)

Damn!!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Oct 29, 2006)

yum!


----------



## coatesy (Oct 29, 2006)

oh my god that is really freaky


----------



## snakereef (Oct 29, 2006)

*re-xray*

Thats just plain wrong !


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 29, 2006)

I call shenanigans!


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 29, 2006)

No way is that real!


----------



## adbacus (Oct 29, 2006)

Well done photoshop


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Oct 29, 2006)

crazy but it cant be real. its not high enough to be in the stomach, if it was in intestines then it would be in a different shape for sure  dont ya love it when ppl spoil ur fun


----------



## elapid68 (Oct 29, 2006)

:lol::lol: Can you see anywhere I claimed it to be real??? :lol::lol:

If you want to tell people that an obvious fake is a fake, it doesn't worry me at all


----------



## inthegrass (Oct 29, 2006)

imagine trying to dump that


----------



## ex1dic (Oct 29, 2006)

could have been sat on top of the person??


----------



## elapid68 (Oct 29, 2006)

That's probably how it was done, someone put their pet snake on there stomach and had the X-ray taken. Quick, simple and effective.


----------



## ex1dic (Oct 29, 2006)

good to see they had their eyes closed for their xray though


----------



## inthegrass (Oct 29, 2006)

so is the human skeleton m/f????
cheers.


----------



## Jonny (Oct 29, 2006)

Or maybe they refused to be strip searched at the airport


----------



## adbacus (Oct 29, 2006)

Looks female though the lung fields are too high IMO, and generally you wouldn't get that much detail on the face.


----------



## Mayo (Oct 29, 2006)

I definatly trust your judgement on that one bacus


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Oct 29, 2006)

It almost looks like 2 X-ray's have been transposed ontop of one and other, the bottom one been taken for the detail to skin and the top to the insides. I have lowerback X-rays and I'm sure they were darker and with more grey areas then that...


----------



## Benan (Oct 30, 2006)

I remmeber reading something on the web about a lady going camping she complained about REALLY bad stomach pains and they operated on her and a snake poped out their theorys was she drank snake eggs with her water becuase the eggs that snake lays are "small" or the snake some how slitherd inside her which is weird..

as for the photo.. ewwwww​


----------



## elapid68 (Oct 30, 2006)

Benan said:


> I remmeber reading something on the web about a lady going camping she complained about REALLY bad stomach pains and they operated on her and a snake poped out their theorys was she drank snake eggs with her water becuase the eggs that snake lays are "small" or the snake some how slitherd inside her which is weird..
> 
> as for the photo.. ewwwww​




Hahahaha, I'm no medico but there are just so many things wrong with that story.:lol:


----------



## jonesc1 (Oct 30, 2006)

i've heard the same about frogs. but cant possibly happen. stomach acid is far too strong for anything 2 survive. if a snake had somehow found its way down the oesophagus and into the stomach, it wouldnt last long. if she'd ingested eggs, they would be no way that they could hatch


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 30, 2006)

elapid68 said:


> Hahahaha, I'm no medico but there are just so many things wrong with that story.:lol:



You obviously haven't learned much about biology! I often laugh at these people who use incubators - I just incubate the eggs in my belly. When will people catch on? :roll: I suppose it makes sense if you have a very large collection as large pot bellies can be unsightly, but if you don't breed all that much, the ingestion method is much better than the thermostatically controlled damp vermiculite methods!


----------



## elapid68 (Oct 30, 2006)

Damn Sdaji, at least I'm on night shift and have an excuse for being up at this ridiculous hour, but what are you doing awake???


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 30, 2006)

elapid68 said:


> Damn Sdaji, at least I'm on night shift and have an excuse for being up at this ridiculous hour, but what are you doing awake???



Well, your antics have come to the attention of the herp community. We realise that you will give out ridiculous misinformation, such as it being impossible to incubate snake eggs in your belly, so we've decided that while you're online we need at least one person to keep watching you so that we can keep you in line. Unfortunately I drew the shortest straw and had to take the graveyard shift (can you please get a job with reasonable hours or at least stay offline while at work?). It's a good thing I was here to let people know that abdominal incubation is still the best way to go. Also, if you only have one or two snakes, you don't need an enclosure; just raise them in your belly, as the person in the x-ray did. If you breed your Children's Pythons, you don't even need to take them out of your belly as they're already in the incubator! Perfect!


----------



## elapid68 (Oct 30, 2006)

Ok, I'll try and curb my sillyness. I gave out the missinformation about belly incubation to see how many people were actually paying attention and would pick me up on it. Obviously I can't slip anything past you my friend :lol::lol::lol:


----------

